# Reggie says NA hates White Handhelds



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 18, 2012)

You read that right. Mr.Fils-Aime says the North American market just cannot stand the colour white when it comes to their Nintendo gaming handhelds. His response was at an interviewer from IGN who inquired why NA hasn't seen the White 3DS XL that is currently available in Japan. See the source for more of the interview.


Siliconera
IGN


----------



## emigre (Sep 18, 2012)

Personally I blame black supremacy for this news.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 18, 2012)

Well the ds and 3ds's main audience is kids, and kids like pretty colours, therefore black and white wont always sell as well.
Plus white is seen almost as the basic colour for every console/handheld until other 'better' colours are released.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 18, 2012)

A lot of people seems to like white iphones, s3's, ect...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Well the ds and 3ds's main audience is kids, and kids like pretty colours, therefore black and white wont always sell as well.
> Plus white is seen almost as the basic colour for every console/handheld until other 'better' colours are released.



I was thinking it was along the lines of that white handhelds get dirtier and cannot hide marks as well as other colours.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 18, 2012)

DS Lite white was super sexy. 3DS XL white is just _okay_.


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 18, 2012)

You read that right. Mr.Bad4Nintendo says the North American market just cannot stand Reggie when it comes to their gaming.

Fixed that for ya!


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 18, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Well the ds and 3ds's main audience is kids, and kids like pretty colours, therefore black and white wont always sell as well.
> ...


That too I guess, I once had a white ds and the dirt was so easily visible :/
Plain colours in general, but yeah you pretty much got it there.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 18, 2012)

back a few years ago, no one was caring for the ds color.


----------



## tbgtbg (Sep 18, 2012)

My only concern would be the nasty tendency for white plastic to yellow like a mofo when it ages. Granted, other colors can sometimes yellow as well (hello SNES!) but white is much more prone to it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 18, 2012)

The Vita has no colours or games.


----------



## jefffisher (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm American and the only reason I haven't bought a 3dsxl yet is because I am waiting for white.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 18, 2012)

jefffisher said:


> I'm American and the only reason I haven't bought a 3dsxl yet is because I am waiting for white.





Spoiler


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 18, 2012)

I gotta agree. If I had to go to the store and buy a 3DS today, I'd buy purple, not white.

Edit: Wait wait wait. If North Americans hate white handhelds why don't they hate white cellphones? I can think of a few people who wouldn't buy a certain cell phone or another until the white version came out. Wtf...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 18, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> I gotta agree. If I had to go to the store and buy a 3DS today, I'd buy purple, not white.
> 
> Edit: Wait wait wait. If North Americans hate white handhelds why don't they hate white cellphones? I can think of a few people who wouldn't buy a certain cell phone or another until the white version came out. Wtf...



It's only limited to Nintendo gaming handhelds. It just doesn't perform like the other colours do.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 18, 2012)

Personally, I don't like handhelds that are bright colors/white. They show dirt, scratches, and dings a lot more then Darker colored handhelds.


----------



## Phynx (Sep 18, 2012)

I personally think the white DS lite was the best looking of the bunch.  I wonder what they're basing that statement on?


----------



## AceWarhead (Sep 18, 2012)

White just gets dirty faster, and any scratches/scuffs will be much more visible than other colors.


----------



## Ergo (Sep 18, 2012)

Phynx said:


> I personally think the white DS lite was the best looking of the bunch.  I wonder what they're basing that statement on?



Err, sales?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 18, 2012)

tbgtbg said:


> My only concern would be the nasty tendency for white plastic to yellow like a mofo when it ages. Granted, other colors can sometimes yellow as well (hello SNES!) but white is much more prone to it.



Dirt is one thing but for the old stuff you are thinking of it is more likely to be the fire retardant chemicals that were forced into products (not unjustifiably) which tended to do that after so many years, there are a few other reasons/reactions at work but fire retardants are usually it. If you really want there are ways you can remove it (ranging from simple to actually quite novel). Modern white plastic will probably age a lot more gracefully, give or take the tendency to be made in odd form factors that exacerbate the weaknesses of plastics (see hinges on the DS).

Back on topic this discussion wherever it happens always amuses me. By all means have a preferred colour as a matter of personal taste, but when companies speak of it like it is a big thing I just think how trivial it is to change it at manufacture; you pretty much have to dye plastics so it is often a matter of swapping out one small pot of chemicals for another.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Sep 18, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> Wait wait wait. If North Americans hate white handhelds why don't they hate white cellphones? I can think of a few people who wouldn't buy a certain cell phone or another until the white version came out. Wtf...



Maybe it's because cell phones are usually only avaible in black or white and sometimes gray. So people who don't like black, choose the white one instead. In the case of Nintendo handhelds people who don't like black have plenty of other options as well.


----------



## Celice (Sep 18, 2012)

OHSHIT

THIS IS NEWS-WORTHY...?

...

  I know GBAtemp is a little nintendo-biased, but man, compared to some of the other more important news in this section... this seems like something that should stick to fanboys, not news for everyone.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 18, 2012)

I like silver ones better myself.


----------



## AceWarhead (Sep 18, 2012)

Celice said:


> OHSHIT
> 
> THIS IS NEWS-WORTHY...?
> 
> ...


How is this sticking to fanboys? Please tell us some news worthy....news..


----------



## Phynx (Sep 18, 2012)

Ergo said:


> Err, sales?



That doesn't tell the whole story though.  Availability and both physically and chronologically would need to be considered in that.  I don't believe white was an original color available for the GBA SP, GBA Micro or the DS (even and going through the previous Game Boys as well, now that I'm thinking about it).  I'm going off of memory alone so this may be biased on what I personally saw; if I'm wrong than it is a case of poor marketing on Nintendo's part for the color which is another aspect that should be considered in their sales numbers.


----------



## Walker D (Sep 19, 2012)

Just release a transparent 3DSXL and everyone will be happy


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 19, 2012)

Walker D said:


> Just release a transparent 3DSXL and everyone will be happy





Spoiler: Just can't beat the classics.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 19, 2012)

I like all things black.... except people



Spoiler










yeah I know


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 19, 2012)

Walker D said:


> Just release a transparent 3DSXL and everyone will be happy



Or even better, release multiple colours and let people decide what colour they what, I am really starting to hate reggie more and more, why should he decide what we can't and cannot buy? after all we are the ones who will be buying the dam things, not them.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 19, 2012)

Speaking of unreleased colours...



Spoiler: What ever happened to this?











I demand a limited edition 3DS with the above colour immediately.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 19, 2012)

Makes me wonder how the main color of the GBC being Translucent Purple came about.  I had one, friends had one, I always see pics of them online, etc.


----------



## Janthran (Sep 19, 2012)

The silver PSP seemed fairly popular.
Just saying.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 19, 2012)

Janthran said:


> The silver PSP seemed fairly popular.
> Just saying.



Reggie is referring to the sales of Nintendo handhelds only.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Janthran (Sep 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Speaking of unreleased colours...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that bundle was confirmed to be with Luigi's Mansion.


----------



## Celice (Sep 19, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> Celice said:
> 
> 
> > OHSHIT
> ...



http://gbatemp.net/topic/334545-humble-indie-bundle-6/

http://gbatemp.net/topic/334494-castlevania-goes-to-the-cinema/

http://gbatemp.net/topic/334487-wii-u-deluxe-sold-out-at-gamestop-walmart-target-more/

http://gbatemp.net/topic/334431-paralyzed-rats-walk-after-stem-cell-transplant/

http://gbatemp.net/topic/334372-gearbox-wants-to-make-a-duke-nukem-forever-sequel/

http://gbatemp.net/topic/334359-gamestop-has-sold-out-preorder-deluxe-wii-u-stock-nationwide/

Here's a few as an example. They're still inclusive for the type of people around here, but they're also still news that multiple people have an interest in--whereas this news is something that could have been suited for the general gaming section. It isn't very far-reaching, but a specialized, limited kind of news.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 19, 2012)

Has he learned nothing from Micheal Jackson?

"You can be my handheld, it don't matter if you're black or white!"


----------



## AceWarhead (Sep 19, 2012)

Celice said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Celice said:
> ...


It's User submitted- users post what they think is news. Is that bad to you? Plus, all of those are also posted in USN too. I don't get what your point is...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 19, 2012)

Phynx said:


> I personally think the white DS lite was the best looking of the bunch.  I wonder what they're basing that statement on?



I liked the Red/Black or Blue/Black combos better. But hey, just saying, Nintendo should do this for us:



Spoiler











What better way to say "Welcome back to gaming" than that?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 19, 2012)

OK, but where my sliver handheld? Oh, the source says sliver as
well... :/.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 19, 2012)

I think for Reggie, once you go black, you never go back.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'd rather have a white one then a black one for one reason only. The black ones leave finger prints fucking galore for me! I have very oily skin, so I am notorious for leaving finger prints on devices that have black gloss finishes. I always loved my white DS Lite until it got stolen, it's just a colour I personally like for something that I am going to be touching and using a lot.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I think for Reggie, once you go black, you never go back.


His body was ready


Also on topic, the only white DS I had was broken and I used to make a black and white DS. I never really owned that many white handhelds. It's not that I don't like the color, just the other colors were easier to find in my area for some reason.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 19, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > I think for Reggie, once you go black, you never go back.
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## Another World (Sep 19, 2012)

all of the release colors, always, suck. i hate white, black, blue, red, etc. where are the crazy neon greens, deep blues, clear shells, and spice orange systems?

-another world


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 19, 2012)

Another World said:


> all of the release colors, always, suck. i hate white, black, blue, red, etc. where are the crazy neon greens, deep blues, clear shells, and spice orange systems?
> 
> -another world



stuck in the 90's.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 19, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Another World said:
> 
> 
> > all of the release colors, always, suck. i hate white, black, blue, red, etc. where are the crazy neon greens, deep blues, clear shells, and spice orange systems?
> ...


transparent handhelds ftw.


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 19, 2012)

Don't the white ones go yellow after a bit? I remember that being the case with the white DS lites and that'd sure as hell deter me from buying anything white from Ninty.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 19, 2012)

soulx said:


> transparent handhelds ftw.




QFT.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> Don't the white ones go yellow after a bit? I remember that being the case with the white DS lites and that'd sure as hell deter me from buying anything white from Ninty.


I still have a white DS Lite and it's as white and sexy as the day I bought it. Except well the screen is almost torn in half and it won't turn on. _Close enough._


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 19, 2012)

These white handhelds get dirty rather easily in my opinion. That's why I prefer the black ones.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 19, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Makes me wonder how the main color of the GBC being Translucent Purple came about.  I had one, friends had one, I always see pics of them online, etc.


My first GBC was purple too (but not translucent)

The main color for the GameCube was purple... so we can assume that the official colors for Nintendo are: White and then Purple


----------



## Vampire Lied (Sep 19, 2012)

Then they at least need to bring out an all black one. The red and blue ones just aren't to my taste. The blue one does look sharp though.
That's great of Reggie to tell us what we like. If we didn't have the damn region lock, everyone could get whatever color they want.


----------



## Yumi (Sep 19, 2012)

Why is it hard to make many colors possible? 
I remember there were many cool colors for ...well for Gameboy Color.

~Spice Orange please


----------



## awssk8er (Sep 19, 2012)

If they brought us white, I'd pick up an XL.

I'm just waiting for some kind of special edition. I'm glad he mentioned that some may be coming.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Sep 19, 2012)

Damn, white's my preferred color for game consoles which reminds me, why is the basic Wii U set the only white one?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> The Vita has no colours or games.


They just announced red and blue Vitas in Japan, so now it does.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 19, 2012)

Mr.Fils-Aime says he's racist towards white people.

Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 19, 2012)

The White DS Lites were made out of the weakest plastic and nearly always developed a crack in the plastic case on the spine near the hinge. I would never buy a white Nintendo handled now, totally scared off of it.


----------



## zygie (Sep 19, 2012)

My white DSL's main body hasn't gone yellow, although the L and R triggers have. But damn. I like white gadgets. My DSL, PSP Go, fliphone, and iPad are all white. I actually like seeing when they're dirty so I can clean them regularly and save me the trouble of unresponsiveness later on due to dust clogging whatever.

I'm actually happy I saw a white Vita selling in one of the stores in the nearby mall.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2012)

My cousin had a white dsl (and I got a silver one) and man his white got soooo dirty lol.


----------



## Midna (Sep 19, 2012)

The title of this thread is innaccurate.
Reggie is quoting sales figures. Their white and silver DS models have sold worse than their coloured ones, so they stopped producing them. Nothing but facts and business decisions here, Reggie's not making presumptions about anyone.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 19, 2012)

Vampire Lied said:


> Then they at least need to bring out an all black one. The red and blue ones just aren't to my taste. The blue one does look sharp though.
> That's great of Reggie to tell us what we like. If we didn't have the damn region lock, everyone could get whatever color they want.


This but alot of the colors at the moment aren't that great anyway, I mean I see alot of my friends doing what I do and using their crystal case to have a custom looking 3DS plus white gets dirty too easily so a darker color is better unless you like to see dust and dirt on your console.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 19, 2012)

Dingoo-fan 32 said:


> These white handhelds get dirty rather easily in my opinion. That's why I prefer the black ones.



If you are so worried about a white product getting dirty, then keep your hands clean for crying out loud. Showing dirt easily has to be the sorriest excuse for not buying a product. And black shows too much dust, so by logic we shouldn't buy black handheld devices.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 19, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> Dingoo-fan 32 said:
> 
> 
> > These white handhelds get dirty rather easily in my opnion. That's why i prefer the black ones.
> ...


You do know on the white DS that after using it for a long time it then gets fingerprint marks and stuff on it and it would look horrible even with clean hands. Plus people buy the console they just don't want the white one.


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 19, 2012)

There may be another reason here too. Nintendo now uses recycled plastic like many companies now do. Most companies however try to avoid using white recycled plastic. Nintendo still uses though...a lot from my understanding. White recycle plastic is weaker than the other colors. Don't remember the exact reasoning why but is.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 19, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> Dingoo-fan 32 said:
> 
> 
> > These white handhelds get dirty rather easily in my opinion. That's why I prefer the black ones.
> ...



My hands are pretty clear, thank you 
The white ones get fringerprints marks easily, and i like my devices clean. If the device has something that i don't like (the white color in this case), i just don't buy it. The dust is more noticeable in the black ones? i don't think so.
And i don't like the white ones. It is hard to understand? ¬¬


----------



## pasc (Sep 19, 2012)

The only console I got in white was the wii - duh!

The other ones.

GBA          : gifted from my mother after telling her how all the other kids had one(ha ! thats how it all started   - multiplayer frenzy)
DS			: Silver, and refurbishd (repaired many times, but gotta keep it alive
Spare DS  : red (originally silver)
3DS		  : black, cause I felt the need to
PSP		  : black (well, refurbished and cheap so....)

well white (and black) really isn't that much of a colour... isn't one at all if you catch what I'm trying to say.


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 21, 2012)

Midna said:


> Reggie's not making presumptions about anyone.



This time maybe.


----------

